# Oatmeal or Rice?



## marissa.peterson (Apr 16, 2015)

Which variety would be better to add to Rosie's mix (IAMS and Natural Balance)?
*Simply Nourish™ Adult Cat Food - Chicken & Rice*

*Ingredients: *
Chicken, Chicken Meal, Rice Flour, Canola Oil (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Natural Flavor, Tomato Pomace, Oatmeal, Dried Chicory Root, Flaxseed, Dried Cranberries, Dried Carrots, Dried Sweet Potatoes, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, L-Ascorbyl-Polyphosphate, Vitamin A Supplement, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Thiamin Mononitrate, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Taurine
 
*Guaranteed Analysis: *
Crude Protein (min) 36.0%
Crude Fat (min) 16.0%
Crude Fiber (max) 3.0%
Moisture (max) 10.0%

*Simply Nourish™ Adult Cat Food - Chicken & Oatmeal 
*

*Ingredients: *
Chicken, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Rice Flour, Tomato Pomace, Canola Oil (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Natural Flavoring, Dried Chicory Root, Choline Chloride, Flaxseed, Dried Cranberries, Dried Carrots, Dried Sweet Potatoes, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate [Source of Ascorbic Acid], Niacin Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Pantothenic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin), Potassium Chloride, Minerals (Salt, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate), Taurine
 
*Guaranteed Analysis: *
Crude Protein (min) 32.0%
Crude Fat (min) 10.0%
Crude Fiber (max) 5.5%
Moisture (max) 10.0%

*OR one of their 'Source' (grain-free) varieties?
*


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I would judge more on the protein & fat percentages. What are the percentages on the other two foods you're using? You want the overall protein to stay around 35% or below. And if she seems like she could use the extra fat to stay healthy, the first might be better, or if she's a typical hedgie & stays pudgy without any help, you may want to go with the second one instead so she doesn't gain too much weight.


----------



## marissa.peterson (Apr 16, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> I would judge more on the protein & fat percentages. What are the percentages on the other two foods you're using? You want the overall protein to stay around 35% or below. And if she seems like she could use the extra fat to stay healthy, the first might be better, or if she's a typical hedgie & stays pudgy without any help, you may want to go with the second one instead so she doesn't gain too much weight.


She could put on a little weight or maintain.

Background: I want her on a good quality 2-3 food blend. She likes IAMS, that's all she had with her first owner. I introduced NB no problem. Tried Wellness, and she wouldn't touch it. Literally ate around it three nights in a row.

*
IAMS:*
Chicken, Chicken By-Product Meal, Corn Meal, Brewers Rice, Dried Beet Pulp, Natural Flavor, Poultry By-Product Meal, Dried Egg Product, Brewers Dried Yeast, Sodium Bisulfate, Fructooligosaccharides, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Fish Oil (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), DL-Methionine, Calcium Carbonate, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Taurine, Minerals (Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), L-Carnitine, Rosemary Extract.

Crude Protein, minimum 32.00%
Crude Fat, minimum 15.00%
Crude Fiber, maximum 3.00%
Moisture, maximum 10.00%

*Natural Balance:*
Peas, Duck, Duck Meal, Pea Protein, Canola Oil, Flaxseed, Natural Flavor, Calcium Carbonate, Choline Chloride, Taurine, DL-methionine, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Potassium Iodide, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Sodium Selenite, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.

Crude Protein	Min. 30.0%
Crude Fat	Min. 12.0%
Crude Fiber	Max. 4.0%
Moisture	Max. 10.0%


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like the first one might work well for her then.


----------



## marissa.peterson (Apr 16, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> Sounds like the first one might work well for her then.


Thanks so much! You're the best! :grin:
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

